# One step at a time



## bubthefarmer (Jul 4, 2020)

Kubota l4701 left side step sticks out further on the forward side than the rear side below the deck plate. Getting on the tractor not a problem but stepping down could cause loss of footing as step is so close under deck edge towards the rear side. Any ideas for a fix? Any custom steps made? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum bub! No photes but can some fabbing and welding be done to get you exiting safely?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If the step is bolted on,drill a new bolt hole and swing the step in a little. I know a lot of us like to get down quickly, and have a tendency to disembark the tractor frontwards, digging our heels into the step to get down. The safest way would be to exit the tractor by putting your left foot towards the front of the deck / footrest, and while standing, turn around and take your first step down with your right foot, backing down off of the tractor maintaining three points of contact as you descend.
I know, safety police thingy! But you will probably never fall this way, or come off too quickly and twist an ankle.... been there, done that!

Found this on page 27 of the manual

"*BOARDING AND LEAVING THE TRACTOR* 
1. _Never try to get on or off a moving tractor or jump off the tractor to exit. _
2. _Face the tractor when getting into or out of the tractor. Do not use the controls as hand holds to prevent inadvertent machine movements. _
3. _Always keep steps and floor clean to avoid slippery conditions"_


----------



## bubthefarmer (Jul 4, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum bub! No photes but can some fabbing and welding be done to get you exiting safely?


Thanks for the reply. Looks like I will have to go the way of fabbing and bolting. Don't want to do a permanent fab until warranty is done.


----------



## bubthefarmer (Jul 4, 2020)

pogobill said:


> If the step is bolted on,drill a new bolt hole and swing the step in a little. I know a lot of us like to get down quickly, and have a tendency to disembark the tractor frontwards, digging our heels into the step to get down. The safest way would be to exit the tractor by putting your left foot towards the front of the deck / footrest, and while standing, turn around and take your first step down with your right foot, backing down off of the tractor maintaining three points of contact as you descend.
> I know, safety police thingy! But you will probably never fall this way, or come off too quickly and twist an ankle.... been there, done that!
> 
> Found this on page 27 of the manual
> ...


Guess I overlooked that part of the manual. will give it a try.


----------



## bubthefarmer (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, gives me some more to think about how I want to go. To me Kubota put the the step on as an aftertought. Most steps are parallel to the deck edge for easy on/off but this step is not even close. Thanks again.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sure seems like a safety issue for sure. My first thought would be to unbolt the steps from the platform, and add some gussets that extend the steps outward enough to give you step.


----------



## bubthefarmer (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks to all who replied. I believe the best way is what the manual says. On/off facing the tractor. I've had other tractors including Kubotas and have always gotten off facing away from the tractor. Amazing how a little thing like facing another direction changes things.


----------

